

Heavybit: grad school for startups building a software supply chain - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2013/09/23/heavybit-grad-school-startups-building-software-supply-chain/

======
vibhugupta
A grad school for startups..probably just what new infant startups were
looking for. Expect to see big companies rolling out soon from here.

